# Copper John widdowmaker 3-pin



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

I am currently using the copper john dead nuts 3 pin sight. I love it. Durable and easily adjusted.


----------



## laker11 (Aug 28, 2009)

That's kinda what I figured. If I can sell my current bow and set up a new one I think I'll put the new Battle Axe or Widow Maker on it. Thanks!


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

I have a widowmaker in 1 word awesome!!! only gripe is camo paint chips very easy.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

I had the three pin Copper John Deadnuts 2's on my Reezen and i loved them. The only reason i changed is i wanted more pins.


----------

